# Suche leisen Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck, Fördervolumen sekundär



## tope123 (2. März 2013)

*Suche leisen Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck, Fördervolumen sekundär*

Hallo Forum,

bin schon seit 2 Tagen auf der Suche nach einem Lüfter, wie der Titel schon sagt, mit möglichst hohem statischen Druck und dennoch relativ leise. Am besten 120mm. 
Das Fördervolumen ist sekundär, wird bei der Größe und den Anforderungen wahrscheinlich aber eh nicht unter 50m³/h fallen. Hab erfahren, dass Lüfter mit einer höheren Baubreite, zB 38 statt 25mm generall mehr Druck haben. Bin bei meiner Suche auf den TFC Triebwerk gestoßen, den man anscheinend nicht mehr bekommt und ich auch keine Daten herausfinden konnte und den Scythe Ultra Kaze, der bei 2000rpm immernoch 36,5dB macht, was zu viel ist.
Optimal wären ca 25-50 Pa (ca. 2,5-5mm/h2o) und 20 dB. Wenn einer 25mm Lüfter diese Kriterien erfüllt wäre ich natürlich auch überglücklich 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Meine Suche bringt mich nicht mehr voran.

Danke im Voraus,

Gruß


----------



## michi121 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Suche leisen Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck, Fördervolumen sekundär*

schau mal bei http://www.snogard.de/ vorbei ob die was für dich haben


----------



## tope123 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Suche leisen Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck, Fördervolumen sekundär*

wieso genau soll ich jetzt bei snogard gucken? ^^ hilft mir leider nicht weiter...


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. März 2013)

*AW: Suche leisen Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck, Fördervolumen sekundär*

Sehr viel Luftdruck haben die Scythe Slip Stream 120, Scythe Gentle Typhoon und die Corsair SP120.

Wobei der statische Druck ziemlich  ist.
In den Ami-Foren geht der über alles. ^^ Tja, wie unterschiedlich die Nationen auch sind.


----------



## tope123 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Suche leisen Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck, Fördervolumen sekundär*

die Scythe Homepage gibt leider keine genauen Informationen zum statischen Druck der Modelle..
der sp120 hat zwar einen guten Druck (3.1 mm/h2o) aber das bei 35dB, was leider viel zu viel ist.
noch jemand nen vorschlag?


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. März 2013)

*AW: Suche leisen Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck, Fördervolumen sekundär*

Wozu brauchst du die Lüfter denn?


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Suche leisen Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck, Fördervolumen sekundär*

Ich würde dir die Noctua Lüfter empfehlen, die drücken mächtig was raus und sind bis 1000rpm sehr leise.


----------



## Dartwurst (2. März 2013)

*AW: Suche leisen Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck, Fördervolumen sekundär*

Arctic Cooling hat mehrere zur Auswahl: Lüfter im Preisvergleich


----------



## tope123 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Suche leisen Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck, Fördervolumen sekundär*

wollte mich nochmal melden, da ich ein kleines wunder gefunden habe. kommt bisher keiner annähnernd mit, auch bei der lautstärke. werde den nehmen, keine lust noch mehr nerven zu verschwenden  trotzdem danke an alle!

Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!

Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Suche leisen Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck, Fördervolumen sekundär*

Sag ich ja    Habe gerade zwei so schöne Stücke mit meinem neuen CPU-Kühler bekommen, und bin sehr begeistert.  Leider muss einer von beiden einem Bequiet weichen, damit die Steuerung funktioniert ...


----------



## Uter (3. März 2013)

*AW: Suche leisen Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck, Fördervolumen sekundär*

Die Noctua sind gut, aber imo zu teuer. 
Von den Lüftern mit größerer Dicke konnte noch keiner wirklich überzeugen.
Wenn es nur um Druck geht, dann sind die Scythe Gentle Typhoon ein Blick wert. 

Generell gilt: Vergiss die Herstellerangaben. Die Hersteller messen alle unterschiedlich, die Werte kannst du also nicht vergleichen.

@ DrWaikiki:
Der Druck ist nicht völlig egal. Je nach Widerstand ist es wichtiger als der maximal mögliche Durchsatz ohne Widerstand.


----------



## elohim (3. März 2013)

*AW: Suche leisen Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck, Fördervolumen sekundär*

Noctua F12 und Gentle Typhoon AP15, die Corsair SP sind auch ordentlich

38mm Lüfter gibts einige sehr gute, bspw von Nidec Servo oder Sanyo Denki, allerdings sind die in kleiner Stückzahl kaum erhältlich.


----------

